# can german beauty fly home?



## decipher23 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi guys I'm kinda new to this site.. I'm planning to start breeding german beauty pigeons.. and I was wondering if i can train them to fly home? and how far can I train them..


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

decipher23 said:


> Hi guys I'm kinda new to this site.. I'm planning to start breeding german beauty pigeons.. and I was wondering if i can train them to fly home? and how far can I train them..


they are show bird now they cant home, if they can it might not be too well ..don't risk losing pretty bird like that


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

If you looking to fly then go with homers


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You can't take German Beauties out for tosses, they can easily get lost. I've heard some being able to home from 10 miles out but I wouldn't recommend it. You can have them loft fly if hawks aren't an issue in your area otherwise they'll be picked off fairly easy.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

decipher23 said:


> Hi guys I'm kinda new to this site.. I'm planning to start breeding german beauty pigeons.. and I was wondering if i can train them to fly home? and how far can I train them..


They used to be raced but then were bred for show then in the last say ten years they changed the standard even more top aand lower manable are to be the same lentgh kind of like the show racer standard now. Old style wasnt. You could cross them with race birds I guess But If you plan to show them then you cant. They could probaly loft fly. But road training they just have not been bred for that for so long It would not be advised. But one never knows


----------

